# Villagers say the silliest (and creepiest) things.



## MageFace (Apr 15, 2014)

In my years of ACing I've heard some silly and strange things from my villagers. And once something kinda creepy. I'd like to hear the things your villagers have shared.

The weirdest thing I've heard was from Julian when he told me everyone thought Rizzo is his cousin. Julian is a unicorn, Rizzo is a mouse.

In Wild World, Bob told my character he likes to sneak into her house to watch her sleep. I wasn't sure if I should be all 'awww cute' or 'ewww creeper'. Since irl if a friend told me that I'd be pretty creeped out.

My ACNL villagers also have silly dreams. Like a 50 foot tall Isabelle, visitors writing things on them and my mayor eating 50 pounds/gallons of a food.

I don't remember anything from the GameCube version, other then the villagers being more insulting then they are in WW, CF and NL.


----------



## Goth (Apr 15, 2014)

I emember in city folk there was that line that was saying how her had to blackmail this girl to eat lunch with him which was creepy


----------



## Goth (Apr 15, 2014)

I remember in city folk there was that line that was saying how her had to blackmail this girl to eat lunch with him which was creepy


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 15, 2014)

I thought it was strange on WW when Melba (and I'm guessing the other normals too) would talk about their imaginary friend which was a mop call moppina or something like that


----------



## Sin (Apr 15, 2014)

I just feel like it's kinda odd that I went to someone's town and Rolf said this to me?
Just the way it's worded, I guess, puts me off.


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Apr 15, 2014)

Hmm...


----------



## MageFace (Apr 15, 2014)

GaMERCaT: That is pretty creepy. I didn't play much of City Folk. The strangest thing there I ran into was every day a villager lost their house key. If they asked me to find it I'd return it, but sometimes I'd fish up.a key and I'd keep it. /lazy
I kinda miss that to be honest. But the lost item feature is just as good. And some of the things they say when telling me it's not theirs is funny. A few of them sound like a made up line because they know it's their item but who'd want a bagged lunch that's been sitting outside all day?
Beau often tells me that he was tired of carrying it so he put it down and was gonna get it later but now he didn't have to, tyvm. He's just like me. I'm forever dropping items to make room.

rayquaza128: Aww I want my villagers to have imaginary friends. So far they all like to write poetry about the most random objects. Like a chainsaw (Nan), bicycle tire (Freya), washing machine (Coco) and just about anything you can think of. And they all seem a bit clumsy. Anyone who's invited me over more then once has told me to watch my step because they spilled food the other day. Margie once spilled peach cobbler, coffee cake, polenta and tea the week before my visit.

yukimura: That is odd wording. Sounds like they think you're a burglar or something. After visitors leave my villagers like to call them stump makers and other random things. I've always wondered if it is random or if the game AI tracks who chops down trees, who saves Bells and such and assigns it that way.


----------



## milktea (Apr 15, 2014)

wh- MARSHAL. STOP TRYING TO REPLACE ME.






I mean it, you stupid marshmallow.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 15, 2014)

I remember in Wild World, Joey(duck) mentioned that he heard that Tortimer's favorite food is Pecking Duck. Was just kinda funny.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 15, 2014)

I was at my friend's town, and I swear her Camofrog actually sniffed me ._.


----------



## MageFace (Apr 15, 2014)

Yeah villagers seem to be oblivious to personal space.
Every time 9ne visits my house they do one or all of these:
Put themselves in time out (facing the wall)
Examine my pets (bugs and fish) like they're a scientist and have discovered a new species.
Comment on how the just ate but wouldn't be mad if I offer food, and then look at a food item.

They are also very confused by my bathroom. I guess a bathtub, bathroom sink and super toilet mixed in with other things makes no sense to them. My bathroom has most of the golden set, with the screen and clock making little privacy 'rooms' for the toilet, tub and dressing area. I've also got a fish and cricket, music box, April Fool's Day towl, dresser and closet, some pirate things, cat (cushion with custom design), make-up case and vanity with a chair.. I think that's it. It's just so funny to watch them wander my bathroom and try to puzzle it out.

They also tell me about my side characters a lot. And every time it makes me want to play with Yaneci, Maelur and Cyserno the same way I play on my mayor.
Does it change the game play when all 4 player characters have good friendship levels with the villagers? Like the sloppy set popping up more, higher score towards perfect town, more chance at villagers giving me items I have not cataloged?


----------



## ninjawafflekitty (Apr 15, 2014)

Marshal loves to compare my mayor to cucumbers for some reason.


----------



## Jawile (Apr 17, 2014)

Well, I found out that Jacques may or may not have a 'thing' for Pashmina.


----------



## Le Ham (Apr 17, 2014)

Spoiler



 Wait, who's an agent?


----------



## sugargalaxy (Apr 20, 2014)

It's nothing that any of my villagers said. But one time I walked into Rosie's house, and she was asleep on her toilet.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Apr 20, 2014)

One time Victoria said that she was on a lemonaide diet... And that she drank like 12 gallons of lemonaide... Is that even physically possible?


----------



## Explosivo25 (Apr 20, 2014)

Creepiest: I sent a letter to Rizzo (in one of my old CF towns) once, pretending to be a stalker for the lolz. He...liked it.

Funniest: Also in CF, Gladys overreacted to my bee sting and yelled "Oh no! There's been an accident!" I also remember an instance where Peggy and Hugh had a conversation that made Hugh sad, then (after he was done moping around) went up to each other and had the exact same conversation again.


----------



## Amalthea (Apr 21, 2014)

Most of Kappn's dialogue makes me very uncomfortable. Isn't he a ton older than our player characters? And... you know, married? With a kid? It seems predatory to me, I don't find it endearing in the least.

As far as villagers go, almost ANYTHING the smugs say while in my house can go on the list. No, you can't move in with me. No, I don't want to hear about how well you can picture me hanging out in my bedroom. Just look at my house and then get out so I can get a present from you tomorrow. <__<


----------



## CainWolf (Apr 29, 2014)

This one time I walked into Lopez's house while Bam was there and he says "Oh Aidan! Don't tell anyone Bam was here, OK?" Seriously, why doesn't he want others to know Bam was in his home?


----------



## woodlandmermaid (Apr 29, 2014)

Gruff moved to my town from my boyfriend's town and once Gruff said that he had a dream that my boyfriend broke into his house and wrote "foot" on the bottom of both of gruff's feet and it was just really weird


----------



## Jubaboo (Apr 29, 2014)

I think it is awkward how they sometimes call girls he's in sentences.


----------



## requiem (Apr 29, 2014)

i like when villagers send you letters saying you're their best friend and that they had a bad dream where you left town, and you;d better never actually do that.  i've always thought that was adorable! ;w;

as for creepy things?  i always thought ken, the smug chicken was creepy, although i don't have any examples as to why he was so weird in my eyes, haha.


----------



## Relicum_ (Apr 30, 2014)

Okay, Biskit. Okay. Thanks.


----------



## MayorSaki (May 8, 2014)

At last, time for me and you to do some seriously crafting.. Marshal said that to me when he came to visit me D:


----------



## Swiftstream (May 8, 2014)

Al the {horrid} gorilla tried to sell his "gently used" banana to me for 3200 bells.


----------



## Boidoh (May 8, 2014)

I would say O'Hare is the creepiest...
O'Hare sent me a letter with an item attached that would explain what 'O'Hare is all about'. It was a red dot skirt. Also O'Hare sends me skirts, and pink glasses all the time...


----------



## jaysaturna (May 9, 2014)

I had this hilariously bad item exchange with an ex-villager in the starting days of my game.


----------



## Boidoh (May 11, 2014)

It took me a while to get the joke. Hehe.


----------



## jaysaturna (May 15, 2014)

Boidoh said:


> It took me a while to get the joke. Hehe.



The worst part was I was sitting in a full waiting room while that happened and I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (May 17, 2014)

I remember Poncho telling me that Alli has ticklish feet, then started to mumble that it was useful information.

Hmmmm, I wonder if he ever got to tickling her.


----------



## brockbrock (May 20, 2014)

jaysaturna said:


> I had this hilariously bad item exchange with an ex-villager in the starting days of my game.



LOL, that's hilarious! Probably the best one I've seen. xD


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 20, 2014)

I still can't get over how Skye said she was about to write a poem about a pocket knife when I went to her house. I never knew she was into that sort of thing.


----------

